# 1099 K on TurboTax



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

So this is my first year filing Uber returns.
I am starting to fillout some of my info and started entering the Uber portion.

But strangely, TurboTax is saying: "For 2016, the IRS does not require you to report the amount shown on your 1099-K seperately." So looks like they don't need to enter all the info like I did for the 1099-MISC.

I am wondering how the veteran drivers have been entering their 1099-K on TurboTax in the past.

Your guidance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

How have you received your 2016 1099 already?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

No, but I have an idea by adding the previous 1099 monthly summary Uber provided.


----------

